# Out Now: Talos Volume Two: LOW BRASS - Epic & Cinematic Brass Ensembles



## audioimperia (Oct 6, 2018)

*Audio Imperia
TALOS VOLUME TWO: LOW BRASS - Epic & Cinematic Brass Ensembles*




Recorded on the same stage as our flagship libraries Jaeger and Cerberus, the https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/best-sellers/products/talos-volume-one-horns (TALOS) series is the next addition to our ever-expanding range of orchestral sample libraries.

All https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/best-sellers/products/talos-volume-one-horns (TALOS) libraries are about big ensemble sizes that can go from soft and subtle to earth-shatteringly epic.

One of the main goals and challenges for the series was to create libraries that can go the full sonic range in a larger than life ensemble size but still retain all of their realism. We’ve ensured that the TALOS libraries not only blend perfectly with our other libraries (Jaeger, Cerberus, etc.) but truly sit well in a mix and enhance your writing experience.

For Volume Two, we recorded a thunderous sounding 12 player low brass ensemble (4x Tubas, 4x Cimbassi, 4x Bass Trombones). The wide range of articulations gives you immense control over this low-end monster and allows you to unleash fury on your music.

​
Talos Volume Two: Low Brass offers the following:

Sustained (3 DYN, 1 RR)
Sustained Flutter Tongue (3 DYN, 1 RR)
Marcato Long (3 DYN, 5 RR)
Marcato Short (3 DYN, 5 RR)
Staccato (3 DYN, 5 RR)
Staccatissimo (3 DYN, 5 RR)
Rip (1 DYN, 2 RR)
Bend (1 DYN, 2 RR)
Crescendo Long (1 DYN, 2 RR)
Crescendo Short (1 DYN, 2 RR)
Crescendo Long Flutter Tongue (1 DYN, 2 RR)
Crescendo Short Flutter Tongue (1 DYN, 2 RR)

Sound Design (Bends / Drones / Atonal Soundscapes / Tonal Textures / SFX)
Take advantage of the Intro-Sale Offer https://www.audioimperia.com/products/talos-volume-two-low-brass (NOW) at $149 (instead of the $199 MSRP). Offer goes through October 26.

*SPECIAL LIMITED TIME OFFER *
Get Talos Vol. 2 for only $99 when you purchase Vol. 1 at the same time. Offer goes through October 26. Simply add both products to your cart and then use the discount code *Talos99* at checkout.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 6, 2018)

mmmmm Cimbassi.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 7, 2018)

OH......Love this low brass sound. Very rich very deep very.....thunderous..Good expansion. Love the bend arts. Unique sound .
Great. As volume one. Great !
Is Talos series the announced Jaeger expansion or will there be a specific Jaeger expansion at the end of the year?
Thanks.


----------



## erica-grace (Oct 7, 2018)

audioimperia said:


>





May we have these demos "undressed" please?


----------



## audioimperia (Oct 7, 2018)

erica-grace said:


> May we have these demos "undressed" please?



Yeah, there'll be a couple naked demos and tech demos


----------



## Manaberry (Oct 7, 2018)

audioimperia said:


> from soft and subtle to earth-shatteringly epic.​


----------



## audioimperia (Oct 7, 2018)

Manaberry said:


>



hahahahaha


----------



## audioimperia (Oct 8, 2018)

Talos Vol.2 Low Brass is now available at www.audioimperia.com

Check out the walkthrough video here:


----------



## bfreepro (Oct 8, 2018)

It's massive!!! First look here and quick sound comparison with Albion One, Jaeger Tubas and Trombones, and 8dio Century Brass (sound demo begin right at 1:48)


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Oct 11, 2018)

So has anyone else bitten? 

Any more opinions on the library from people who’ve bought it?


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Oct 11, 2018)

Looks great. As a low brass player I'm curious what keys a lot of these horns were in; any chance of any contrabass tuben or contrabass cimbassi? Such as in CC or BBb.


----------



## audioimperia (Oct 12, 2018)

Check out this demo by Matthew Fisher.

Full Mix
Only Talos 1 & 2
Only Talos 2


----------



## MarcusD (Oct 20, 2018)

You're lucky it's payday today... DLing.


----------



## audioimperia (Oct 24, 2018)

Sample Library Review just published their Talos 2 review, check it out HERE.

"Talos Low Brass is the most modern sounding Low Brass library you will find, particularly when compared to older “Monster Brass”, which became the industry standard quite some time ago, and definitely offers a wall of sound without losing focus and definition in a sea of reverb like recent Trailer dedicated Brass releases."


----------

